# [SOLVED] Computer turns off during startup



## Rusty C (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok, so a week ago i had a dell xps 400 that is about 4 years old now and never had any problems. I got back from a trip recently and started it up... it ran for about 5 minutes then turned itself off. When i tried turning it back on I got NO beeps and and orange light on the power button. 

Sence then I have bought a new case a new case a 500w power supply a cpu fan and a new mother board. I put it all together today turned it on and it woked! However when I got to the windows screen the mouse and keyboard did not work and after a moment it turned itself off. It has done the same this every time sometime i dont even get to the windows screen before it restarts. I cant believe its from heat because its never on for more than a minute or so... 
Cant remember all my speks off the top of my head, 
-intel cpu
-pci express nvidea 8500
-some sort of asus motherboard
-500 watt power supply
any help is appreciated


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Computer turns off during startup*

If you can keep it running 5 minutes, then go in to the bios setup menu and see what the temps are in there


----------



## Rusty C (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Computer turns off during startup*

what should the temps be? also how to i navigate to find the temps?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Computer turns off during startup*

Look in the bios setup menu under the POWER heading, then HARDWARE MONITOR...and, it should be in that area.


----------



## Rusty C (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Computer turns off during startup*

it runs at CPU 50 degrees celcius and motherboard around 38 and it stays close to that even after it crashes.... today i actually was able to log on but when i went to install the motherboard drivers off a cd it shut itself off again and then it kept doing it when i would get to different points at the windows startup.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer turns off during startup*

set it up out of the case on a piece of cardboard with
cpu
video
ram
speaker
and see if you get post
check you have the correct amount of standoffs no more no less
that they line up with the holes in the m/board
usually 9
did you apply the paste correctly to the cpu
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm

you need to run a repair install of windows when changing the m/board


----------



## Rusty C (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Computer turns off during startup*

so i tried everything mentioned above and a bunch more.... I finally had to bite it and took it in to comp USA...... they have had it for a week now and are still compleatly puzzled... they ran diagnostics on all the components and everything checks out fine but it keeps randomly shutting down within 5 minutes or so.... who knows when i will get it back. 
I appreciate all the help though. Ill make post whenever they find out what is wrong.


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Computer turns off during startup*

Did you leave your old OS on the hard drive when you switched out the mobos? Hard drive would need a format/install or at the least a repair in most cases. Was the new mobo the same as the old one?


----------



## Rusty C (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Computer turns off during startup*

the mobo was a new one and i could not make it through a repair or format because it would always shut itself off .....i tried a friends clean HD and still random shutoffs


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer turns off during startup*

what was the brand of psu you put in it


----------



## Rusty C (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Computer turns off during startup*

finally got it fixed..... they said that the power supply (that was brand new) was faulty and was causing a problem with the mainbord..... whatever its fixed.... ty for help,... now on to a different forum to post my software problems =P


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Computer turns off during startup*

We are happy that you got it going. Have a great week.


----------

